# R35 Gtr Interior Upgrade pics ideas



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

hey guys,
interested in changing my interior in the 35. 
anyone got any pictures of any that have been done and the costs.
i was thinking of something like black leather retrim with red stiching and suede bits. 
Thanks guys any idea's appreciated.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

There's a stunning red car with a dragon motif on the roof lining on here or the American site. It's got amazing door inlays. I'm on my phone or I'd try to find it for you.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

misters3 said:


> There's a stunning red car with a dragon motif on the roof lining on here or the American site. It's got amazing door inlays. I'm on my phone or I'd try to find it for you.


This is the thread:-
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/170486-lovely-interior.html

And this is the pic:-


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

There's a fella in the states with a stunning interior. Think his car was called Katrina or something like that. Once off my phone and at home ill dig a pic out.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

that interior looks top notch


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

This one has a nice interior, in fact the build is immense :bowdown1:

AMGfan 2012 Godzirra Build - Tampa - Page 17 - Southeast - GT-R Life


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> This one has a nice interior, in fact the build is immense :bowdown1:
> 
> AMGfan 2012 Godzirra Build - Tampa - Page 17 - Southeast - GT-R Life


 Man that guy has spent a lot. And lol at the gun.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Umbrella Auto Design GTR Photoshoot - Media Share - GT-R Life


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Latest F1 interior by Umbrella Auto Design featuring Recaro SP-X CL100's - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

GT-RR Complete Car Build - Zac's 2012 GT-R 1029whp - Page 4 - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Nissan R35 GT-R by E-Motions | Ps-Garage


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

page 1 and 2 has different cars
Our Completely tuned GT-R - Europe - GT-R Life


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Gutted the Inteiror for Suede and New Leather! | SAdesign Style - Interior & Exterior - GT-R Life


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

mindlessoath said:


> Umbrella Auto Design GTR Photoshoot - Media Share - GT-R Life


Yum yum!!

To be honest I like them all :smokin:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

there is one more but i couldn't find the image. was from rexspeed if anyone knows what im talking about?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> This one has a nice interior, in fact the build is immense :bowdown1:
> 
> AMGfan 2012 Godzirra Build - Tampa - Page 17 - Southeast - GT-R Life



375 section rears? wow... that's WIDE!


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

The Recaro, SP-X CL100 looks the dogs nads retrimmed.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Are there any companies who does this in the UK and have worked on GT-R's?


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

mindlessoath said:


> there is one more but i couldn't find the image. was from rexspeed if anyone knows what im talking about?


Is this the one you are talking about?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

yes i am!!! thanks!

as for UK i don't live there but i would guess there are more than a few that could make interior as good or way better than these in the usa. i mean you guys are on the same side of the globe as Italy and Germany some of the best comes out of those countries too.

just do the research and don't try to get someone to do it at basement prices and end up looking ugly.


----------

